# Brahms Horn Trio in E flat major, Op. 40 3



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Zora Slokar, Horn
Denes Varjon, Piano
Tamas Major, Violin*

Beutiful tender approuch from these young musicians

film devided in 2

part 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

part 2


----------

